# My FG Lite - Cipollini's team bike



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Just picked this up via a collector in Munich. He apparently purchased it directly from Bianchi. The frame is a 2005 FG Lite team edition (full alloy) and is incredibly light even in this 58/56 size. 

The size is clearly custom for Mario, as it doesn't sync with any FG Lite geometry charts. 58cm TT and only a 16cm headtube (pretty much a cross between a 58 and 56 FG lite.....very long and low)

Some of the components are original (wheels, shifters, brakes) but the rest were swapped by the previous owner. No way Mario every rode a compact set up or anatomic bars!

I've emailed the good folks at Bianchi USA, Bianchi IT and the Bianchi Munich boutique where I believe the bike was originally purchased. Hoping to track down the original build sheet or some history about the frame. The prior owner had a stroke and is now unable to speak, so I have very limited details about the history of the frame. 

I'm swapping the compact Record 10 with my Super Record 11 and a Deda cockpit, so stay tuned for newer pics in the weeks ahead!


----------

